# Getting closer to the Big Bang... BANG!



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Only 36 hours and some change until the season premier of The Big Bang Theory! I'm excited. Best show on TV.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Agreed!  I have to dvr it and won't be able to watch it until Sunday, but my Sheldon "BAZINGA" t-shirt is washed and ready to go when I do.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Eh...I've seen a couple episodes, found it kind of cute and reasonably entertaining.

Curmudgeonly yours....

(And I even work as a professional geek/nerd at a dot.com and have been known to read books on quantum physics for fun.  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Eh...I've seen a couple episodes, found it kind of cute and reasonably entertaining.
> 
> Curmudgeonly yours....
> 
> (And I even work as a professional geek/nerd at a dot.com and have been known to read books on quantum physics for fun.  )


And that's why I would cast you as Leonard - the _loveable_, curmudgeonly, geek/nerd.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing I like about it is that there are a LOT of "Pennys" in the world who now know some basic sciencey stuff -- maybe not all the details, but general concepts -- like Schroedinger's Cat.   

Plus, if you're trying to describe someone to a friend, it's nice to be able to say, "he's kind of a geek, but more like Leonard and less like Sheldon."  And people GET IT!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The thing I like about it is that there are a LOT of "Pennys" in the world who now know some basic sciencey stuff -- maybe not all the details, but general concepts -- like Schroedinger's Cat.
> 
> Plus, if you're trying to describe someone to a friend, it's nice to be able to say, "he's kind of a geek, but more like Leonard and less like Sheldon." And people GET IT!


Well, I wouldn't get it.  But then I've never watched "Game of Thrones", think I saw maybe half of one episode of "The Sopranos", and so forth; so I seem to be a statistical outlier these days (at least for Americans who own TVs and have access both to Netflix and Amazon Prime videos). Now, if anyone else is looking forward to the next Mythbusters season, I might be able to follow the conversation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Well, I wouldn't get it.  But then I've never watched "Game of Thrones", think I saw maybe half of one episode of "The Sopranos", and so forth; so I seem to be a statistical outlier these days (at least for Americans who own TVs and have access both to Netflix and Amazon Prime videos). Now, if anyone else is looking forward to the next Mythbusters season, I might be able to follow the conversation.




FWIW, I haven't watched _GoT_ or _Sopranos _or _Downton Abbey_ or _Breaking Bad_. So I'm pretty much an outlier as well. And we don't subscribe to HBO. 

I only got to watching _Big Bang Theory_ because my son was home and said it was clever and sharp and so we watched a few episodes while he was here. I like it because it's funny but without being slapstick or mean spirited at all.

If you want to catch up, there are several channels that regularly show it in syndication -- TBS and local affiliates during 'non prime time' hours. Betcha you can find it if you want to. 

I also enjoy _Mythbusters_ -- and there's a good one on BBC America called _Bang Goes The Theory. A lot like Mythbusters but just a little more serious._


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I love Big Bang Theory! I have BBTheory ringtones assigned to family members and my Kindle devices are named after the show's characters.  They remind me of my own sons.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We love Big Bang here too. It's one show the whole family likes. Every episode is guaranteed to make you smile at least once. It's just a fun show. My daughter has a Sheldon sarcasm shirt and loves it.

My kids will join you with Mythbusters, NogDog. They love that show and actually learn stuff. More than once we've been talking about something and they'll bring up that Mythbusters tried that and what the results were.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Five-plus hours to go!

Bazinga.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Loved both episodes... loved them both I watched them twice last night.

(That's because Jen had parents night at school and didn't get home until quarter to 9. So she got changed out of her work clothes and I watched them with her.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . we recorded them while watching the new _Agents of Shield_ and then watched them. We were both laughing out loud. I loved the bit with Bernadette and Amy. . . . .


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my family's favorite shows. Consistently makes us laugh out loud. How that show hasn't won an Emmy for best comedy in the last several years is beyond me. Once again they got beat out by Modern Family this year, which is a good show but doesn't make me laugh like the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I missed the second half last night. Hopefully I can watch it on demand after I finish writing today or tomorrow...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Last night's scavenger hunt was hilarious!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We didn't start watching until it was in maybe the 4th season.  Nope, 5th.  Just checked because we got the first few episodes from Amazon so we could catch up.  Anyway, we started at the beginning on DVD, and once we started we couldn't stop.  We just mainlined it until we got caught up.  Love this show!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> Last night's scavenger hunt was hilarious!


It was, wasn't it?! I laughed so hard at Bernadette and her competitiveness.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Spoiler



Sheldon and Amy kissed!!!!!!!

Yay!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

LBrent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that fun?! I didn't think it would ever happen!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

LBrent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I know, right?! I think my entire family was in shock. Talk about opening up a whole new story line!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe that the writers of this show have found it possible to move in new directions without spoiling the original premise.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

geoffthomas said:


> I believe that the writers of this show have found it possible to move in new directions without spoiling the original premise.


I agree, and they've done it brilliantly. Now I'm just waiting for Penny to get cast in a TV show!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm a private duty nurse and my patient's dad DVRs it for me. He got me into watching it and I went back to catch up.

So there I am at work, the baby patient is asleep and...THAT happens and I'm squealing into my hand trying to be quiet.

OMG. So cute.

And I thought it was going to be quick, but nooooooo...


Spoiler



He steps closer!!!! I was dying! Then when he put his hand on her hip. OMG. But the best part was the look on his face afterwards. He was totally SPRUNG. Awesome acting.



I'm happy.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I so totally loved that episode.  

Regarding the writing, Amazon instant video, "The Big Bang Theory, Cast and Creators Live at PALEYFEST" is worth watching.  It is free on Prime.  The original creators have stepped back from guiding the writing and have left the vision up to one person (his name escapes me).  Anyway, they credit him with keeping this show fresh and interesting.  It is worth watching, IMO.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been watching this video and smiling all day!

WARNING CONTAINS SPOILER ABOUT THIS EPISODE !

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=veiDaWMgeUg


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Now to see what they do with that little nugget to move the show forward.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I certainly hope that they don't screw it up by rushing things.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

New episode tonight. Finally.

I wonder if they'll address


Spoiler



The Kiss


!?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Must watch last night's episode on demand today. Maybe when my sister in law is here. DF didn't see it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It be Thursday, and it be time for the Big Bang.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Sean Sweeney said:


> It be Thursday, and it be time for the Big Bang.


Yup.

I've been biding my time reading Shamy inspired fan fiction. Yipes!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

LBrent said:


> Yup.
> 
> I've been biding my time reading Shamy inspired fan fiction. Yipes!


Oh my.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

You have no idea how far down the rabbit hole I've fallen.

It's a slippery slope I tellya, a sliiiiippery slope.

[sob]


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Silly Raj and his games.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya know, most of what I watch on TV is of the 'drama' variety -- NCIS, Bones, etc. There are usually light or comic elements but they're basically dramas. Since _Friends_ went off the air, I hadn't really found a comedy that I enjoyed. Before that it was _M*A*S*H_. But _Big Bang Theory_ makes me, literally, laugh out loud at least once every episode.

I was actually fairly impressed with Sheldon's maturity in last night's episode . . . . he's come a long way in 7 years, but he's still Sheldon! Raj is wearing on me a bit, though. . . except for having figured out how to talk to females without alcohol, he doesn't really appear to have matured as much as the other guys . . . . .


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Spoiler



Maybe now that Mrs. Cooper has been naughty it will click with Sheldon that naughty is not only natural, but also possible for him.



I can only hope.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ... he doesn't really appear to have matured as much as the other guys . . . . .


I liked the part when Stuart was talking about how Leonard and Penny make each other better, I think he said "more complete."


Spoiler



Then Penny said she thought what he said was so nice she regretted killing him!



Deckard


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I know that Sheldon kissed Am... but I really can't see him knockin' da boots.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Raj with TWO girls?! Lucy coming back into the picture, and Emily?!

I don't know about you guys... Lucy's cute and all, but I'm totally Team Red Head.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm totally TICKED! WE got to see the first 5 minutes of the show, then... BAD WEATHER ALERTS Breaking News! And we saw nothing for the next hour except for weather that was 2 hours away from us and moving further away. OUR weather was perfectly FINE!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Um.

Sooooo, no muss, no fuss...


Spoiler



Sheldon just kisses now


 , huh? 

Ok, I sorta like that it's not the focus of the show. 

I hope when


Spoiler



"swimsuit areas" meet


 the writers make it believable, though.


Spoiler



I think Sheldon might surprise us all and not only be good at it, but like it...a lot. I suspect he might have kinky side, too. Lol


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

LMAO

Sheldon drunk dialing Stephen Hawking,


Spoiler



"I kiss girls now."


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope we get a little bit more Shamy before the season ends.


----------

